# dried leaves/flowers, rice, nuts, what's safe?



## Thalia (Mar 30, 2008)

I have someone that can get me dried dandelion leaves, hibiscus flowers, roses, papaya leaf, rosehips (are those safe?) and other dried products, can I feed these to torts? I could rehydrate them with a little water before feeding if necessary. It would be nice to have a supply of dried on hand in case I can't find what I need for them in the grocery store for a few weeks 
Oh and can torts eat nuts? she's got a fabulous bug/nut mixture with coconut oil and other yummy stuff in it, I thought it might be a nice source of protein for them? or is that too rich for hatchlings?
Also is jasminum officinale poisonous? she's got a fabulous mix of flowers and fruit but it's got that type of jasmine in it and I don't know if it's the toxic sort.
I'm going to be getting some as a treat for my bird anyhow, here are the ingredients, they're all ground/chopped fine except the O's which I would pick out for the torts: Red Roses, Pink Roses, Flaxseed meal, Rooibos, Red Clover, Calendula, Chamomile, Jasmine, Hibiscus flowers, Irish Moss, Almonds, Pecans, Walnuts, Blueberries, Papaya, Strawberries, Pineapple, Pumpkin seeds, Brown & Wild Rice, Amaranth, Organic O's, Barley


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 30, 2008)

I think the nuts would provide too much protein for any tortoise. Not sure on the jasmine. Im sure the leaves rehydrated would be just fine, but maybe really mushy. I dont know what kind of tort your feeding but the dried fruits would not be any good for anything except Redfoots.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 30, 2008)

I wouldnt ever feed tortoises rice. Or nuts. Nuts have to much fat. 

If all you feed your redfoot for the next 50 years was papyas and hibiscus(with some protien every week) you would be doing better then 90% of redfoot keepers in the world.


----------

